# Starting a show bin :) suggestions welcome!



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Well since this season will be my first year goi g back in the show ring with many years out of it!

So once I get the money from selling my saddle I will be getting a bin and starting to add things in over the winter months.

I just got Oliver a show sheet, it's a beautiful plaid as well as a fleece show blanket I had made for me. 

I am going to order his show halter with name plate and lead rope 

Then this week I am going to the dollar store to get black yarn, bands, spray bottle, rags, shampoo and conditioner, hair spray, a bucket for bathing, a comb and brush and who knows what other good deals I will find!

I also just got a deal on brand new leather open front jump :wink:boots! They will be going in the bin as well! 

What do you have in your show bin?!:wink:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Sally Beauty Supply's Kolestral Conditioner, buy it by the gallon, around $26 and it will put an unreal shine on his coat. I use my hands to smear it all over like mayonaise and rinse it out with warm water. It'll come out with cold but takes longer. 

Show Sheen by the gallon. 

Ultra Products, Clear Hoof Polish and Meltonian waxy shoe polish in whatever color your horses hooves are. Ultra Hoof Polish Enhancer Spray and Ultra Hoof Polish Remover. I put the wax on the hoof first, then the polish and let it dry for about 30 mins, then spray with the enhancer when the polish is dry to the touch. 

Healthy Hair Care Spray in conditioner, concentrate. I use it every day. 
Pepi coat conditioner for just before you go in the ring. 

Ultra Sparkle Light Coat Oil if you're showing halter. 

Baby oil gel for 'face make-up' if your breed does that. I use it around the eyes, on the muzzle so it looks shiney black and not grey and around the anus to show the judges how meticulously groomed the horse is. Yes, only Arabians are THAT picky. 

A full set of clean combs & brushes for show day only. I NEVER use them any other time and wash them out after every show and get them set up again right after they're washed. 

I keep a set of all of these products packed in my trailer, ready to go and woe the fool who touches them when we're not at a show. I like to know all I need to do is walk my horse into the trailer and drive off and we're ready.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Tha ks I will be showing jumpers and eq so I don't need oil. And he naturally is very very shiny, for me it's going to be keeping him blank in the spring/summer! Son ill get some special black shampoo! got the show sheen! Forgot about the clear hoof polish! He has no white so that's a huge plus!

And I'm planning on getting tons of combs at the dollar store!:shock:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Klassic Superstar said:


> Tha ks I will be showing jumpers and eq so I don't need oil. And he naturally is very very shiny, for me it's going to be keeping him blank in the spring/summer! Son ill get some special black shampoo! got the show sheen! Forgot about the clear hoof polish! He has no white so that's a huge plus!
> 
> And I'm planning on getting tons of combs at the dollar store!:shock:


 
Start feeding him Black As Knight now and he won't fade in the summer. That and keep him in during the day and out at night. I do that with my white faced horses too, but it's so they won't sunburn so badly. The blacks stay a LOVELY black with the BAK.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Well I won't be able to turn him out at night. He would most likely freak out and hurt himself. He is stalled at night and turned out during the day with his buddy Gator, I will be getting a fly sheet with a hood and a fly mask that gies down the face and covers his ears. 

This mY sound weird but I'd feel like giving hi. A supplement for keeping him black is a. A waste f money and so thing his body doesn't need. He has a weak immune system and is on a immune supplement to help him so I don't want to add anything he really doesn't need,mess for cosmetic looks. Hpif he sun bleaches a little it won't be the end of the world, he's pretty like that lol

Thank you for the advice though! I will for sure be getting a black shampoo enhancer, maybe you can answer me ts, for it to work I am guessing I should use it more then just once before the show right? Right now he is clipped and it's winter so obbiviosly now time in the near future will he be getting a bath :wink: but should I start when the weather is warm enough? 

Thanks!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Shampoos

Scroll down to the Black Horse Henna, that stuff is freakin' amazing! They shine like glass when you're done and are black as coal. This same company makes the BAK, there's nothing in it that will interfere with his immune product, in fact it has lots of really good for him stuff in it. 

Once you clip him, bathe him with the black enhancing shampoo, but if/when he fades from the sun, you can bathe him with the Henna Shampoo and he will be like he never faded. 

I use the chestnut one too and the clear on my pintos.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Bumping!
What do you have in your show bin!?:wink:


----------



## SeaShell (Jan 4, 2012)

I always keep tons and tons of rags because it seems I can never find a clean one when I really need it! lol I like having a little ring side box to that I can carry around with my outside of the trailer that has stuff like gatorade for me and touch up grooming products for my horse


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

what I would love to get that isnt tack or grooming but is one of those ear peices so your trainer can talk in a microphone on the side of the ring. wow would that be awesome! lol


----------

